# How long does colostrum last ???



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

My doe just had a kid .. 
It did not survive but she is producing milk and letting me milk her.
I want to drink the milk, but how long will she produce colostrum???? She had her kid on Sunday.... Today is Tuesday .... So how long will she produce colostrum???


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

The colostrum lasts between one and three days depending on the goat.  But you can tell because colostrum is yellow and thick and the milk is creamy white.  Either way, the colostrum is good for you too, you know.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

People in Columbia pay a primo price for goat colostrum.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish colostrum tasted like egg nog, but it doesn't taste very good.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I wish colostrum tasted like egg nog, but it doesn't taste very good.


Well ... I'm still waiting for the strainer to come in and I have to switch her feed to "Milking Feed" (so her milk is safe for my consumption ) 
Boy I wish colostrum tasted like egg nog too ....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> People in Columbia pay a primo price for goat colostrum.


Wonder why ??? :/


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

Health benefits!   And they make it into cocoa.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Health benefits!   And they make it into cocoa.


OOOOHHHHHH....  can I do that ???


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you can!  BTW, you can strain your milk though gauze or a coffee filter.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give me the recipe ??? Or tell me where I could find one ???


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Can you give me the recipe ??? Or tell me where I could find one ???


My daughter (she's from Colombia - long story)  uses the recipe on the back of the box of Hershey's Cocoa.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh ... so just make hot cocoa with colostrum instead of milk ???


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

I told Janet, she is welcome to drink all of the goat colostrum she wanted.  (Which she did and oo'd and ah'd.)  I tried it and it wasn't bad.  But I prefer regular cocoa.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I told Janet, she is welcome to drink all of the goat colostrum she wanted.  (Which she did and oo'd and ah'd.)  I tried it and it wasn't bad.  But I prefer regular cocoa.


Interesting !! I have to switch my goaties feed then; MILK!!!!


----------

